# Darn all these CAAD frames. Which is the best one?



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

I've been browsing voer cannondales CAAD frames and doing a little searcing on the forums. It seems that people say that the CAAd 5 is the best one of all. Why is it? If not, what do you think is the best frame and why? Reason being is that my LBS has a stockpile of cannondale frames and i kind of want to start working on some.


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Like My CAAD5*



omniviper said:


> I've been browsing voer cannondales CAAD frames and doing a little searcing on the forums. It seems that people say that the CAAd 5 is the best one of all. Why is it? If not, what do you think is the best frame and why? Reason being is that my LBS has a stockpile of cannondale frames and i kind of want to start working on some.


I have a 2002 CAAD5 R3000 (carbon fiber fork) and I really like it. I'm merely a recreational cyclist, but it performs well for me in club climbs and sprints. Comfort-wise, I have done double metrics and double centuries on it - and I feel OK afterwords, but somewhat beat up, especially in the lower back.

I purchased a CAAD8 Optimo frame (and carbon fiber fork) on e-bay in March and have 3,500 miles on it. Though a bit lighter, I would judge the performance of the 8 just the same as the CAAD5, but somewhat more comfortable on the longer (>80 mile) rides. This frame/fork/stem set me back $650 - and I have seen the new CAAD5's go for $350 - $400. IMO, the slight increase in comfort does not justify the higher price. Like anything else, I think the newness of the CAAD8 brings the higher price, not anything startling from a performance standpoint.


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Caad 5*

I ride and race on a CAAD 5 frame and love it. The only reason I would ever switch is weight (I like to race up hill thus the user name). I originialy rode a GT and when I switched to the CAAD 5 I was amazed at how comfortable it was. The geometry is perfect for me and the road vibration is tolerable. I have riden on some titanium and steel frames and prefer my Cannonale any day. Gota go ride now. 
Good luck,
Steve


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

CAAD5. Best mix of performance, comfort, and value (since it's now their entry-level road frame). Geometry fits me better than the CAAD7 or CAAD8.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

i got the caad 4 with the hourglass seat stays. whats the diff again between the 5 and 4?


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

*Integrated head set and 1 1/8 in. fork*

I think the only difference b/w a CAAD 4 and CAAD 5 is that the CAAD 5 will have an integrated headset. Also - some CAAD 4's were around before they made the move to 1 1/8 in. fork steerer tubes. So, some CAAD 4's are 1 in. Other than that, I don't think there is another difference.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

What are your priorities? Price, weight, comfort, etc. The CAAD5s are a steal now. They've been around the block. They make a great racing frame. The stiff frame, aggresive geometry, and low price make them a great choice. The CAAD7s are a little lighter (42grams on my scale). They took a little bit of the aggressive characteristics out of the geometry but I couldn't tell.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 22, 2004)

omniviper said:


> I've been browsing voer cannondales CAAD frames and doing a little searcing on the forums. It seems that people say that the CAAd 5 is the best one of all. Why is it? If not, what do you think is the best frame and why? Reason being is that my LBS has a stockpile of cannondale frames and i kind of want to start working on some.



What is your local shop!!???? Portland?


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 3, 2004)

I have a CADD7 and it works great for me.The thing is to test ride as much as you can. (I know, I work at my LBS) Remember, bike opinions are like _ _ _ holes, everyone has one.


----------

